

Etcd 0.2.0 released – new API, built-in leader election module, many fixes - polvi
https://github.com/coreos/etcd/releases/tag/v0.2.0

======
jared314
Blog post:

[http://coreos.com/blog/etcd-0.2.0-released/](http://coreos.com/blog/etcd-0.2.0-released/)

